# How often to change sphagnum moss?



## siwash (Nov 8, 2008)

I moisten it and use it in my hide.

Weekly? Bi-weekly? Any suggestion?

thanks!


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 9, 2008)

I usually change it every 4-6 months when it starts to smell funny. Otherwise, I remove feces, mist, stir, remist and stir whenever I see the top layer look dryish- not just the moss 'tips'.

Long-fibered sphagnum moss is pretty acidic and not much grows in the stuff.


----------



## siwash (Nov 9, 2008)

remove feces? i can't see feces in the moss... i think i'll change it more often than every 4-6 to be on the safe side...

thanks


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL! The young Red-foots usually eat their feces, which makes our job easier. When I am doing the mist and stir, I remove any clumped material I find, even if is just compacted moss.

You can change the stuff as often as you want. In the discussion forum at http://www.redfoots.com it was found that a lot of people had it last for longer than 6 months all the time. Since nothing really grows in it- including mold, mildew, germs, etc.- it really does not need to be changed very often unless it accumulates a lot of scrap food.


----------

